# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Littekenweefsel hernia operatie

## christ68

Hallo ik ben Chris en sinds een aantal jaren rugklachten.Sinds 2 jaar heb ik ernstige rugklachten met uitstraling naar de enkel.Ik ben geoperereerd aan een hernia en als gevolg hiervan heb ik veel litteekenweefsel op die plaats (l5).
Ben hiervoor als gevolg onder behandeling bij de pijnpoli.De wortelbkokkade werkt maar tijdelijk en de endoscopie is mislukt.Nu willen ze een sence apparaatje plaatsen ,maar dat is voor mij het laatste!
Weet iemand ergens een behandeling die het probleem van te veel littekenweefsel aanpakt zodat het bij de kern (oorzaak) van de pijn oplost.
Maak niet uit waar ik naar toe moet ,ook is dat aan de andere kant van de wereld.

groetjes Chris

----------


## ppolleke

Beste, je bedoelt inwendig littekenweefsel door de hernia operatief te laten wegnemen(herstellen)?

Dan zou in eerste instantie een 2de operatie moeten volgen om het litteken-weefsel aldaar weg te halen (da's meestal nie moeilijk voor een chirurg).

Polleke zelf heeft nog nooit last gehad van inwendig litteken-weefsel en ik ben al meermaals geopereerd aan oa hernia en andere rug en nek problemen en ben nog steeds in behandeling.. een kleine kijk in enkele van mijn geopereerde hernia's C5-C6-C7 aan elkaar vastgezet met Titanium pinnen + extra ingreep om zenuw(+ wortel) vrij te maken.

L2-L3: beweegbare fusie
L3-L4: 2 x hernia, 2 x beweegbare fusie, kunstdiscus en weghalen beweegbare fusie (nog verder te behandelen)
L4-L5: wervelbreuk, 3 x hernia, vastgezet met een Tantalum cage(dan is er geen botgreffe nodig)
L4-S1: hernia, halve stabilisatie, beweegbare fusie, hernia, nog in verdere behandeling
Ontzenuwingen met elektrode etc...

Thoracaal/Dorsaal: 3 hernia's/gescheurde Annulus Fibrosus: wordt operatief niks aan gedaan (kiné, manipulaties, rekken.. polleke heeft thuis en kantel-tafel)

Litteken-weefsel: oorzaak, ofwel niet correct uitgevoerde ingreep of overvloedige aanmaak van collageen (da's de eerste keer dat ik dat hoor na en hernia-operatie.. inwendig extra litteken-weefsel.. een beetje is logisch na de reparatie maar dat vermindert na verloop van tijd 1 jaartje geduld + cortisone injectie op die plaats onder de RX op de operatie tafel.. je arts moet dit weten.. er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden)

----------


## ppolleke

@christ68 als je arts niks verstandig kan verzinnen, direct op zoek naar een andere neuro-chirurg lijkt me het beste. Geen gepruts.. Better Safe than Sorry..

Laat me maar iets weten..

In Belgie ken ik wel enkele zeer goede rug/neuro-chirurgen (ik kan je er wel enkel posten als je dat wil hoor)

Groetjes polleke..

----------


## christ68

> @christ68 als je arts niks verstandig kan verzinnen, direct op zoek naar een andere neuro-chirurg lijkt me het beste. Geen gepruts.. Better Safe than Sorry..
> 
> Laat me maar iets weten..
> 
> In Belgie ken ik wel enkele zeer goede rug/neuro-chirurgen (ik kan je er wel enkel posten als je dat wil hoor)
> 
> Groetjes polleke..


Beste Polleke,

Ik ben 2 jaar geleden geopereerd in Turnhout en heb daarna deze klachten.Eerst in Turnhout teruggeweest daarbij zeide ze veel litteekenweefsel te zien en het predikaat gekregen er mee leren te leven,weghalen had geen zin omdat het net zo hard weer terugkomt.
Ben nu in behandeling in het amphia waarbij mij hetzelfde verteld werd.
Sindsdien is het pappen en nat houden op de pijnpoli.
Als je een goede neurochirurg weet laat me het gaarne weten,bij voorbaat bedankt,

groetjes christ

----------

